# Martin Logan's



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

So I posted a question a few days ago about mounting in-walls. I had my heart set on a set of speakers that I've never heard, Definitive Technolgy RLS II's. Today I visited a high end audio store in Charlotte and listened to a set of speakers that we're on my list originally, Martin Logan ESL's. Now I don't have golden ears or know near enough (wish I did) about high end audio as I'd like but words can't really describe how blown away I was by these speakers. And for the money?? BUT, they are 3 times the money as the Def Tech's AND could be a little finicky (placement and impedance for instance). So I'm curious what others think, specifically about really good in walls vs. an electrostatic. Would I be hugely disappointed with the in walls now that I've heard Logan's????


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

first Martinlogan is one word not two , Buy electrostatics only if you can place them at least 2' of the back walls. and install sound dampening on that wall, you`ll never go back to conventional drivers. then you have to seat at acoustical center of said speaker flat panels has vertical dispersion 0 degree and about 30 degrees horizontal , then they require a lot of power to sound their best.100W is absolute minimum, not many receivers can push that much. read manuals online you'll see what I'm talking about.
good in walls cost a lot too and higher wife approval factor. my wife likes our ML but she likes how they look airy she doesn't care about sound quality just looks. she would hate boxy speakers, she couldn't stand my old B&W 800 series.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been a fan of ml for years. They were developed just a few hours north of me. I've had a few of them as well as other panel speakers but not for home theater use. 
All depends on what you want in your theater. If it's just you and the wife then I'd say git em but if you have several people watching/listening I'd say save em for a dedicated music room. The sweet spot is just soooo narrow with ml. Def tech are one of my favorites for ht. Also you might check out mirage. I have been using them for mine about 3 years now. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

if you were shopping at Bestbuy take a listen of new B&W floor standers, they cost about the same as definitive buy sounds so much better. 
I have ML as my main speakers in HT setup but usually i'm the only one listening music there, mostly movies with wife but Like I already stated she doesn't care about audio much when she is watching movies. I also decided to use conventional speaker for center and satellites.
I've got top of the line Vienna acoustic grand piano center I've got on sale when BB discontinued vienna acoustic speakers I guess not many were buying expensive speakers at BB.kef "eggs" for satellites work awesome. got it off CL for 1/5 of retail brand new.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

We folk round here don't got no B&W at best buy. Lol. 
I did used to have the old 700 series B&w for ht. I'd have the new 800 diamond series if I could afford em. I've been hearing good things about the new ml's too. The montis I think?
I have just always liked Def tech since you get so much impact and huge soundstage.....Even form a low level reciever. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

I do love Def Tech's and have owned several models over the years. That's why when I decided the set up in the new house I had my heart set on the RLS's. I just have major reservations with buying speakers I've never heard and probably never will. Meanwhile I get the MartinLogan demo and I can't stop thinking about them. I'm running pretty low end stuff so far but I'm always upgrading. Currently I have an Onkyo 707 that works well and a playstation 3 for CD/Blu ray sources but have been eyeing the Emotiva stuff specifically the 5 channel amp (200wx5). 
I could easily get the ML's two feet off the wall I am getting a BDI console that would sit below the plasma and it's almost that deep anyways. The wife loved the look of the ML's and was as surprised by the sound as I was. Of course her first comment was, "I thought we were doing in walls???", LOL. 
This shop in Charlotte was probably the best I've ever seen. Multiple rooms, dozens of setups, Golden Ear, B&W, Vandersteen, etc. Oh and I kept saying the ML's looked awfully small and my room was huge. They said borrow them. Take em home for the weekend and bring em back. My house still has 7 weeks of construction though but I think I will take them up on it.


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

bigfastmike said:


> We folk round here don't got no B&W at best buy. Lol.
> I did used to have the old 700 series B&w for ht. I'd have the new 800 diamond series if I could afford em. I've been hearing good things about the new ml's too. The montis I think?
> I have just always liked Def tech since you get so much impact and huge soundstage.....Even form a low level reciever.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



It is usually the Best buys that have a Magnolia store in them that have the B&W's and MartinLogns. That is where I was able to go listen to the Motion 10's like the ones in the hot buys section. ( this years models but still very close in sound )


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I did the same as you about a year ago. Went to Bestbuy to look at some new mains and listened to everything from DefTech to B&W's. Turned around and saw the ESL's and had to hear them. After a 20min. demo, I couldn't stop thinking about how they sounded. Check out the MLO forum and you can get some good deals on a well kept used set. I got my mint ML set for $100 and a 3 hour drive!

















Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I keep hearing rumors that we will get magnolia store here. For now we have 2 B&w stores and no ml 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bigfastmike said:


> I keep hearing rumors that we will get magnolia store here. For now we have 2 B&w stores and no ml
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


you mean BB not B&W, right? 
you have martinlogans made in lawrence KS, they have show room as well drive there get amazed by their big electroststs. smaller units is alright but big one will blow you brain away. those things sound clean and airy and they play bass as well. I know I will always own a set until I'm deaf.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

pimpndahoz said:


> I do love Def Tech's and have owned several models over the years. That's why when I decided the set up in the new house I had my heart set on the RLS's. I just have major reservations with buying speakers I've never heard and probably never will. Meanwhile I get the MartinLogan demo and I can't stop thinking about them. I'm running pretty low end stuff so far but I'm always upgrading. Currently I have an Onkyo 707 that works well and a playstation 3 for CD/Blu ray sources but have been eyeing the Emotiva stuff specifically the 5 channel amp (200wx5).
> I could easily get the ML's two feet off the wall I am getting a BDI console that would sit below the plasma and it's almost that deep anyways. The wife loved the look of the ML's and was as surprised by the sound as I was. Of course her first comment was, "I thought we were doing in walls???", LOL.
> This shop in Charlotte was probably the best I've ever seen. Multiple rooms, dozens of setups, Golden Ear, B&W, Vandersteen, etc. Oh and I kept saying the ML's looked awfully small and my room was huge. They said borrow them. Take em home for the weekend and bring em back. My house still has 7 weeks of construction though but I think I will take them up on it.


then go get yourself a pair of MLs. I'd go used, you can score 3000 speakers for a grand or so. in great shape not beaten to death .


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

narvarr said:


> I did the same as you about a year ago. Went to Bestbuy to look at some new mains and listened to everything from DefTech to B&W's. Turned around and saw the ESL's and had to hear them. After a 20min. demo, I couldn't stop thinking about how they sounded. Check out the MLO forum and you can get some good deals on a well kept used set. I got my mint ML set for $100 and a 3 hour drive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that deal sounds fantastic.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with my theater for now. If I had an extra room for dedicated stereo I would probably do something like that. I finally parted with my 6ft monsoon planar magnetic speakers about 6 months ago. I had those nearly 10 years. Longer than any piece of gear I've owned. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Not quite enough room for tall speakers now. Screen is about 3 feet from each sidewall.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

If youre looking for in-walls dont overlook pioneer

these are amazing

Pair NIB Pioneer Elite Ex TAD S-IW891 Ultra High End In-Wall Speakers $3798 MSRP | eBay

I was actually going to use their concentric elite line but just ended up doing the full diy way

Elite | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm have a 4 month old pair of MartinLogan Source speakers for sale at $1100 bucks right now. Dark Cherry finish. Problem is I am in Texas and I'm not willing to pack them. If you want to pay packing and shipping lets talk.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> If youre looking for in-walls dont overlook pioneer
> 
> these are amazing
> 
> ...


Those look pretty sweet, BUT I have always been dead set against ANY in wall that had an open back design. I just don't think there's any excuse for not designing an enclosure for a speaker you (Pioneer, anybody) built. And I've made up my mind, no in walls for me. I will be purchasing a set of MartinLogan's and I don't think I'm going to ever regret it.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Nothing wrong with open back design if properly insulated, just IB,
that being said go for MLs, you will be looking for electrostats for your car next.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> Nothing wrong with open back design if properly insulated, just IB,
> that being said go for MLs, you will be looking for electrostats for your car next.


UGH! You're right don't remind me, LOL. How do we do it all?? The house, the cars, if I had a golf cart it would have to have a system. I need a cure for this.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

pimpndahoz said:


> UGH! You're right don't remind me, LOL. How do we do it all?? The house, the cars, if I had a golf cart it would have to have a system. I need a cure for this.


Sorry my friend, there is no cure...

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

I LOVE my ML's I actually sniped them on ebay for 560 bucks. However I would advise two things, make sure you have a solid external amp to drive them. Also make sure that you give them a shower every other year OR disconnect them and vacuum the panels every other week. One more thing proper placement and angling is KEY with these down to the toe in. 

Here is some background on mine

[Review] Martin Logan Aerius

[Review] Martin Logon

Martin Logan Aerius
































Setup
Dynex 40 inch tv
Denon DBP-1610
Monster HTS 1650
Pioneer Elite VSX-81TXV
Carver A400X 
MIT Exp 3 Speaker Wire
Martin Logan Aerius
Apple Tv 2nd Gen
Logitech Harmony One Advanced Remote


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

bigfastmike said:


> I keep hearing rumors that we will get magnolia store here. For now we have 2 B&w stores and no ml
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Not all Magnolia stores have ML and sadly with best buy starting to go under lets hope your not talking about getting one inside best buy.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

bigfastmike said:


> Not quite enough room for tall speakers now. Screen is about 3 feet from each sidewall.


You for ML's your going to want space all around the speaker for best sound. Including away from the wall side and back.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

atxtrd said:


> I'm have a 4 month old pair of MartinLogan Source speakers for sale at $1100 bucks right now. Dark Cherry finish. Problem is I am in Texas and I'm not willing to pack them. If you want to pay packing and shipping lets talk.


I looked up the Source's, those aren't the style of ML's that I like. I would be looking for the tall panel short box kind, like all the newer ones are I guess. The "look" is important when they're a focal point in a common space like I'm going to do. I want works of art for sure.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> I LOVE my ML's I actually sniped them on ebay for 560 bucks. However I would advise two things, make sure you have a solid external amp to drive them. Also make sure that you give them a shower every other year OR disconnect them and vacuum the panels every other week. One more thing proper placement and angling is KEY with these down to the toe in.
> 
> Here is some background on mine
> 
> ...


I can't believe you got those for $560! Those look awesome.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya I sniped them on ebay during a Cisco course. I screamed in the middle of class when I won.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I have absolutelly perfect amplifier for those motion 10 speaker for sale here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/134827-niles-si245-integrated-amplifier.html


----------

